# 870 slug



## edge13 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hoping for some advice on what my slug gun would be worth…. Just don’t gun hunt anymore.
Remington 870
12ga
2 3/4 & 3”
Fully rifled with sights
Nikon pro staff 2-7x 32
Decent shape normal marks on stock and slight surface rust on receiver and barrel
Any advice on asking price would be appreciated


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

300.00

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

What do you think its worth? You should have some idea, and how bad do you want to sell it? ?..... its worth what someone's willing to pay, and how bad they might want or need it.....to me not much (I've retired my shotgun use)...... 
Good luck if you decide to sell it 
Better advice then mine im sure is coming


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

12 or 20 gauge?


----------



## edge13 (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry 12ga


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Lication?


----------



## edge13 (Jan 11, 2007)

I’m in Canfield


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

300 absolute tops. With straight walls legal in Ohio now alot of folks don't slug hunt anymore. If your serious about getting rid of it pm me


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'd say it's worth $400. That's the new price and it has a nice scope and ready to go. They are hard to find right now. I wouldn't take less than $375 to a stranger. The buddy price is a different subject.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Change barrels and you have a great turkey gun


----------



## edge13 (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the input everyone!
I’m going to take some better pics and throw her up in the marketplace for $350


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

If you lived closer I’d buy it today, but it’s just to far for me. It should sell quick! I wouldn’t take less than 350 unless it’s to a friend.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

You can't replace it for $300.. guaranteed. Keep it and pass it down to a family member instead of giving it away.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

You are asking what it is worth. Slug guns and compound bows Today do not sell for much.


----------

